# Buttons going haywire



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been running the 3/30 build of Gummy for a while, but yesterday I started to have some strange issues. The camera button only works sporadically and the back button seems to get stuck on repeat. I'm running boot manager as well, which I know is not recommended. I plan on SBFing and installing the 1.0 build, but I just wanted to check in first and see if anyone else is having button issues running a similar configuration.


----------



## muzz3 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's probably Boot Manager I stop using it and doesn't happen anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

BootManager is a problem causing MoFo' what I hear, I've never used it or had problems like this. It would suck if the camera button broke though I know that. Unless there a touch vs of CWM for the X?


----------

